# Which Australian state's Skype number should I purchase?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Alright, so before 'some' people here start ranting about how foolish I am to be trying to apply for a job from overseas, or discouraging me from doing that, I'd like to inform such pessimistic people to kindly refrain from replying. I have chalked out a roadmap, which also includes a plan B and a plan C as well, and I've got all ends covered. Anyone else having knowledge about this aspect are most welcome to answer. Constructive criticism is fine. 

Having gotten that out of the way...I wanted to know which Australian State's Skype number I should be purchasing. Or do I need multiple Skype numbers for different states? Since the maximum number of opportunities for IT professionals are in Sydney and Melbourne, I'm considering purchasing two Skype numbers - one each for NSW and VIC, and then include the relevant one on my CV, according to the location of the post I'm applying for. 

Kindly advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I got one in Sydney and one in Melbourne

but, a simple look at VEVO from an Australian employer will tell that you are not even in the country

Moreover, they know about Skype numbers, and when you call Australia from Skype, your Skype-in number will not display in caller ID (US Skype-in numbers only can be displayed, Australian numbers aren't, I know as I have three Skype #s, 2 Australian 1 American)


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> I got one in Sydney and one in Melbourne
> 
> but, a simple look at VEVO from an Australian employer will tell that you are not even in the country
> 
> Moreover, they know about Skype numbers, and when you call Australia from Skype, your Skype-in number will not display in caller ID (US Skype-in numbers only can be displayed, Australian numbers aren't, I know as I have three Skype #s, 2 Australian 1 American)


Thank you. 

That's alright, because the purpose here is to ensure that the recruiters/employers don't have to incur international call charges. I'm not trying to 'mask' my location in any way. A few employers were actually fine with calling an overseas candidate, but they needed a local number to call. Besides, Skype numbers don't even allow outgoing calls. It is just to receive incoming calls, IF someone decides to call. I just wouldn't want to be a in a situation where they wouldn't call me only due to me not having a local number. 

Alright then, I'll go ahead and purchase two numbers, one each for VIC and NSW. Thanks for your input!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't want to work for an employer who wouldn't cough up a few bucks for an international call !


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Honestly I wouldn't want to work for an employer who wouldn't cough up a few bucks for an international call !


I too wouldn't, in the long term. But most startups and mid size companies need to minimize costs, so they may not want to make international calls. I can't really afford to be too picky for my first OZ job, so if having a Skype number increases my chances by even 0.01%, I'll take that! And Skype numbers aren't even expensive anyway.


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

@Atmahesh

Are you referring to this plan

Australia unlimited mins to landlines - 1 month - $4.99
Australia unlimited mins to landlines - 3 month - $14.22
Australia unlimited mins to landlines - 12 months-$50.90 


@FunkyZoom

Skype numbers do allow out going calls as per plans I gave above

@TheExpatriate

Do you think it is a good idea to setup call forwarding to our mobile number, that is in case if we are offline, then we would receive on our mobile but ofcourse with low incoming charges

""
Call forwarding is available at no extra cost with a subscription, or for a small charge per minute using Skype Credit. ""


But it seems to me that call forwarding is not possible

""
If you have a subscription, make sure that the number you want to forward your calls to is covered by your subscription. For example, if you have a subscription covering calls to landlines in Spain, then you can forward calls to landlines in Spain only
""

For example if we are in UAE and have a skype number of Australia, then we cant forward it to our UAE mobile number.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> @Atmahesh
> 
> Are you referring to this plan
> 
> ...


No. To get Australia number , you have to pay 60$ for 12 month plan


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> No. To get Australia number , you have to pay 60$ for 12 month plan


OK right. I got 3 months plan for 18$ with call forwarding. They are probably having free month world call offer these days, so free way to call OZ and other countries Canada, UK etc on landline or mobile.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

perfect stranger said:


> OK right. I got 3 months plan for 18$ with call forwarding. They are probably having free month world call offer these days, so free way to call OZ and other countries Canada, UK etc on landline or mobile.


Great. Please post your experience on quality of calls.


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Funkyzoom,

The Skype Australian voip local numbers that you have got , are those land line numbers or mobiles? I mean does it start with +61-2 or +61-4?

I got a voip number from Flynumbers but it starts with +61-2. How can I get a mobile number?

Thanks


----------

